# LIKE TO CHAT??  DIS Chat Schedule



## lovetoscrap

Chat is back up for all of those that have been waiting patiently!   And you have never been to chat then you might want to stop in and give it a try.  Look to the Top of your Screen and you will find the Chat link on the Menu Bar at the top, 2nd option on the left.  Use your DIS username and password to enter the chat.

Here is the current schedule for our Hosted Chats.  At this time these are the only times the Chat Rooms will be open.

*Trans-Atlantic Chat*
Sunday 7:00-8:00p.m. UK time (2:00-3:00p.m. eastern)
Hosts: Kevin, Goofyish

*DVC Chat *
Sunday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: KarenNY, iluvdisney, WDWLVR, MarkRG

*Resorts Chat*
Monday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern 
Resorts Chat 
Host: TLinden16

*Trip Planning Chat*
Tuesday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: Danny1649 and TLinden16

*Podcast Chat*
Wednesday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: Podcast Team

*Disney Food Chat* 
Thursday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: Danny1649, Pumbaa_, KarenNY

*Disney Cruise Chat*
Friday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: KarenNY, iluvdisney, WDWLVR, MarkRG

*Party Night Chat*
Saturday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Host: Danny1649


----------

